# Can some one with experience look at two pedigree charts?



## Brad0405 (Mar 16, 2013)

I have two 5 generation pedigree charts for the lineage of a litter we are looking at and was wondering if someone would be so kind as to take a look at them for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Where are they?


----------



## Brad0405 (Mar 16, 2013)

I received them as Chrome htm docs and don't know how to post a critter like that here. I figured I would send them in a PM.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Can you at least post the names of the sire and dam's?


----------



## Brad0405 (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes sorry! My first GSD was a free pup from a farm and I am just learning the ins and outs of this search we are on. I appreciate your patience.

Jade vom Kriegershaus

Rocky vom Heerbusch


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This would (without getting breeders websites involved  ) be the pedigree of the litter

Line-breeding for the progency of SG 2 (USA) Rocky vom Heerbusch and Jade vom Kriegershaus

The German Showlines folks would have the most knowledge.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A grand-dam on the dam's side is a half sister to my very first GSD (hopefully that makes sense). I owned a littermate of Carly.


----------



## Brad0405 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you. I have not a clue what I am looking at and show lines is not what we are looking for. Is there an absence, in the working line pedigree's, of standard classically colored coats?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Brad0405 said:


> Thank you. I have not a clue what I am looking at and show lines is not what we are looking for. Is there an absence, in the working line pedigree's, of standard classically colored coats?


No, but it is less common in the working lines because sable is the genetically dominant color so it overrides black and tan. You also see more blacks in the working lines because it (recessive to black and tan) tends to be bred out of the showlines. The original dog registered as a GSD, btw, was a sable. For most working line breeders, color is inconsequential but it is important for show line breeders.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

What is your lifestyle - ie family with small children? Single person who hikes, runs etc? Are you interested in competitive sports like IPO or agility or flyball? Just because these dogs are 'showline' does not mean they are not suitable for companion homes....it does not mean you have to show them - and these are European showlines, not American/AKC showlines....so if your objection is based on AKC shows, these are not the same....

I don't know all the fine details on showline genetics, but do think that most novice owners are much better off with a good showline pup than the average working line (and I breed working line dogs!) unless the prospective buyer is very active and has goals of some type of training credentials

Lee


----------



## Brad0405 (Mar 16, 2013)

We are older with no intent to compete in anything. 

Companionship with a higher drive for protection and guarding is desired. 

We would prefer a standard coat with the classic tan or red with black saddle and mask.

I raised and trained a GSD/Wolf Hybrid that challenged me his first 5 years. I have no qualms or concerns in raising and training a higher drive pup.

I personally do not want to have anything to do with typical show lines. Don't want no frog dog. I have noted recently that European show lines may be what we are looking for but I have too much respect for the GSD and the resultant health issues American and Canadian show lines have concerns me. WL health progeny has me looking in this direction.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Brad0405 said:


> I personally do not want to have anything to do with typical show lines. Don't want no frog dog. I have noted recently that European show lines may be what we are looking for but I have too much respect for the GSD and the resultant health issues American and Canadian show lines have concerns me. WL health progeny has me looking in this direction.


That's Lee's point- the German show lines are worlds away from the American show lines that people associate with conformation extremes. I think the WGSL's are a great way to go for what you're looking for.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> I personally do not want to have anything to do with typical show lines. Don't want no frog dog. I have noted recently that European show lines may be what we are looking for but I have too much respect for the GSD and the resultant health issues American and Canadian show lines have concerns me. WL health progeny has me looking in this direction.


What health concerns do Am/Can show lines have that other SD's do not?


----------



## Brad0405 (Mar 16, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> That's Lee's point- the German show lines are worlds away from the American show lines that people associate with conformation extremes. I think the WGSL's are a great way to go for what you're looking for.


Now the $64,000.00 question. Where does one turn in the Midwest to find such a breeder? I have literally exhausted my Google Fu !


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I can answer that Daphne! None 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

